# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Euro iflas eder mi?

## bozok

*Euro iflas eder mi?*



_Yunanistan krizi İspanya'ya yayılır, euro iflas eder mi? Dünya piyasaları hafta başından bu yana bu soruya yanıt arıyor. Bu riski almak istemeyen yatırımcılar euro cinsi varlıklarını satarken, Türkiye de krizden etkileniyor. İstanbul borsası 58 bin seviyesinden 55 binlere gerilerken, dolar kuru da 1.54'ü aştı._

_6 Mayıs 2010 / MİLLİYET_


Avrupa'nın en büyük 5'inci ekonomisi İspanya'ya ilişkin endişelerin büyümesi dünya piyasalarını sarsıyor.

Yunanistan'ın ardından İspanya'nın da Avrupa Birliği'nden 280 milyar euro yardım isteyeceği iddiaları yatırımcıların euro'yu terketmesine neden oldu.

Yunanistan'a yapılacak 110 milyar euro'luk yardımın 80 milyar euro'sunu Avrupa ülkeleri yaparken bunun 22.3 milyar euro'su Almanya'dan gelecek.

Her bir Alman Yunanistan'ı kurtarmak için 275 euro'luk bir yüke katlanacak.

Alman halkı krize giren ülkelerin kendi başının çaresine bakmasını, yani euro'dan çıkmasını istiyor. Ancak bu sanıldığı kadar kolay değil.

üünkü Yunanistan'ın dış borcunun 45 milyar doları, İspanya'nın dış borcunun 238 milyar doları Alman bankalarına. Yani bu ülkeler iflasa terkedilirse Alman bankaları da iflasın eşiğine gelecek.

İşte bu endişelerle euro varlıkları satıp Japon yeni ve ABD dolarına yönelen yatırımcılar Avrupa ortak para biriminin son 14 ayın en düşük seviyesine inmesine neden oldu. Euro kuru 1.27'ye kadar geriledi.

İspanya'nın 1.5 trilyon dolarlık ekonomisine karşılık borçlarının 1.1 trilyon dolara ulaştığına işaret eden yatırımcılar, "kriz büyürse İspanya kurtarılamaz" endişesi içerisinde. Bu endişe Avrupa, Asya ve ABD'de de borsaların düşmesinde etkili oluyor.

Attıkları bütün adımlara rağmen piyasaları ikna edemeyen Avrupalı liderler de spekülatörleri suçlamaya başladı.

Almanya Başbakanı Angela Merkel ve Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Nicolas Sarkozy, bugün ortak bir açıklamayla, "Euro'yu korumaya kararlıyız, spekülatörler olayı abartıyor" dedi.

Ardından basının karşısına çıkan Avrupa Merkez Bankası Başkanı Jean-Claude Trichet de, Yunanistan'ın yalnız olmadığını, iflas etmeyeceğini söyledi.


*Kriz Türkiye'yi de etkilemeye başladı*

İspanya korkusu Türkiye'yi de olumsuz etkiledi. Bono faizleri yüzde 9.27'den yüzde 9.72'ye çıktı. İstanbul borsasında yaşanan satışlar nedeniyle haftaya 58 bin 900 puanın üzerinde başlayan İMKB 100 Endeksi 55 bin puanın altına indi. Dolar kuru ise 1.48 seviyesinden 1.54'ün üzerine tırmandı.

Türkiye açısından en büyük risk dış ticaretten kaynaklanıyor. Türkiye'nin ihracatının büyük kısmı krizin etkisini atlatamayan euro ülkelerine yapılıyor.

üstelik bu ihracattan elde edilecek gelir de değer kaybeden euro üzerinden olacak. Halbuki Türkiye'nin ithalatının çoğu değer kazanan dolar ile yapılıyor. Bu da dış ticaret açığının büyümesi anlamına geliyor.

Yurtdışından temin ettikleri ucuz fonlarla Türkiye'de kredi veren bankaların krizin büyüme riskine karşı kredileri yavaşlatacakları beklentisi de piyasalarda etkili.

Türkiye'nin ihracatının büyük kısmının Avrupa ülkelerine yapılması da önümüzdeki günlerde sorunlar yaşanabilir korkusunu artırıyor. üünkü kriz büyürse Avrupa ekonomilerinde bu yıl beklenen toparlanma gecikecek, bu da ihracat artışını engelleyecek.

...

----------


## bozok

*Euro'da büyük düşüş* 



*1 trilyon dolar da yetmedi 1 euro 1 dolara koşuyor* 

Avrupa Birliği ve IMF’nin açıkladığı 1 trilyon dolarlık yardım planı da eurodaki kan kaybını durdurmaya yetmedi. Euro, *son* 4 yılın en düşük seviyesine inerek, 1.24 doların altına indi. Euronun dolar karşısında değer kaybetmesinde, planının işe yaramayacağı ve euroya ilişkin kaygıların etkili oldu. Avrupa para piyasalarında euro, 1.2350 dolara düşerek, Nisan 2006’dan bu yanaki en düşük seviyeye geriledi. Euro önceki gün 1.2533 dolar seviyelerinde bulunuyordu.

Avrupa ekonomilerine yönelik kaygılar borsaları olumsuz etkiliyor. Dev borsalarda yüzde 3’ü aşan kayıplar yaşanırken İMKB de haftanın son işlem gününde yüzde 3.77 (2.181 puan) 55.747 puandan kapandı. Credit Suisse’in Türk hisse senetleriyle ilgili olarak tavsiyesini düşürmesi de satışlarda etkili oldu. 

*Altın rekora doymuyor*

Doların uluslararası piyasalarda euro karşısında değer kazanması içeride de etkili oluyor. ünceki gün 1.52 TL’den kapanan dolar dün 1.54 TL’ye kadar yükseldi. Güne 1.9110 TL seviyelerinden başlayan euro ise 1.9050 TL’ye indi. Yılbaşından bu yana dolar kuru yüzde 3.35 değer kazanırken eurodaki kan kaybı yüzde 11’e ulaştı. Doların euro karşısındaki yükselişi altının ons fiyatının 1.250 dolara çıkarak yeni *bir* rekora imza atmasına neden oldu. Hem kurlardaki hem de altının ons fiyatındaki artışın etkisiyle üeyrek Altın 101.50 TL’ye Cumhuriyet Altını ise 406 TL’ye çıktı.


14.05.2010 Cuma / *VATAN GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Merkel Euro'dan umutsuz* 

**

19.05.2010 - 18:28 

_Almanya Başbakanı Angela Merkel, euronun henüz tehlikeli dönemeci aşamadığını ve eurodan yana umutsuz olduğunu belirterek bazı mali konularda konularda AB'den ayrı hareket etmenin sakıncalı olmadığını söyledi._ 

Almanya'nın açığa satışları yasakladığı haberlerinin ardından Avrupa ve Asya borslarında yüzde 2-3 oranında düşüşler yaşadı. Yunanistan ile başlayan Avrupa krizinin yarattığı olumsuz hava dev kurtarma paketi ve Avrupa Merkez Bankası'nı AB ülkelerine yönelik tahvil alımı kararına rağmen değişmedi. 

Son olarak Almanya'nın çıplak açığa satışı yasaklanması ile Avrupa ve Asya borsaları dün itibari ile ciddi kayıplar yaşadı. Avrupa'nın finansal krizine ABD desteği alınmasına rağmen ekonomistlerin "ikinci dip"in Avrupa'da yaşandığına dair açıklamaları borsaların üzerinde kara bulutların dolaşmasına neden oluyor. 

Yunanistan'ın kurtarılmasındaki kararsız tutumuna rağmen pakete en büyük mali desteği veren Almanya Başbakanı Angela Merkel, dün yaptığı açıklama ile yine Avrupa'da yaşanan olumsuzluğu bir daha gündeme getirdi. 

Angela Merkel, euronun daha tehlikeli dönemeci aşamadığını ve eurodan yana umutsuz olduğunu ve bazı konularda AB'den ayrı hareket etmenin sakıncalı olmadığını belirterek "Biz de kendi başımıza hareket edebilmeliyiz" dedi. 

Merkel'in bu kararı diğer Avrupa ülkelerinden bağımsız alması para ve hisse senedi piyasalarında endişe yaratması yanında Almanya hisse senedi piyasalarında da tepki ile karşılandı. 

Merkel, aldığı bu kararı Cuma günü Avusturya'da toplanacak Avrupa Maliye Bakanları toplantısında Avrupa çapında bir önlem olarak gündeme getireceğini söyledi. 

Cuma günü toplanacak Avrupa Maliye Bakanları toplantısında ayrıca finansal işlem vergisi tekrar masaya yatırılması bekleniyor.

Eguinet analisti Phillip Haessler ise, finansal işlem vergisinin mantıklı bir girişim olduğunu ancak bu girişimin Avrupa ülkeleri için hüsranla sonuçlanabileceğini söylüyor. Haessler, konulacak verginin yatırımcıların vergiden muaf ülkelere kaçmasına yol açabileceğini belirtiyor. 


*(gazeteport/ekonomi)*

----------

